# Final Approach Kennel Cover



## tmas (Oct 1, 2009)

I found an FA kennel cover on CABELAS.com on clearance for only $40. I ordered it and got mine today, it is an awesome cover, great material, lots of storage for bumpers, food, water, and gadgets. I'm super happy i found it, it was a great purchase and i'd recommend it to anybody! Hopefully it will last for years!


----------

